# Live Albums



## chesapeakesoja

The more I listen to some of my favorite bands, the more I come across live albums and, in most cases, think they sound better for some reason.

Anybody know why this might be? Anyone feel the same?

And on to the next point, what are some must-hear live albums? I'd like to see what else is out there that I'm not already listening to.


----------



## Maylar

I'm not gonna say that live recordings sound any better than studio. Some of the ones I've heard over the years were mixed poorly. It all depends on the recording engineer and the quality of the master.

Must-have's are Little Feat's "Waiting for Columbus" and Bob Seger's "Live Bullet", but there's a lot more I'm sure people will mention.


----------



## Oliver

Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Live Rust [Full Album] - YouTube

hmmm


----------



## SaturnSL1

AIC MTV Unplugged is killer


----------



## chesapeakesoja

Nice suggestions. I'll have to look into Seger's live stuff.

I'm already a big fan of Little Feat and Neil Young/Crazy Horse's live recordings.

Thanks guys. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Thumper26

SaturnSL1 said:


> AIC MTV Unplugged is killer


x2.

Lately I've been doing some rediscovering of music I loved as a teenager and any Dave Matthews is excellent, both studio and live. Live at Luther College is a great disc.


----------



## dresselbrew

Dave Matthews - The Central Park Concert is well done. It's a 3 disc set and I love the version of Cortez the Killer featuring Warren Haynes.

O.A.R. - Rain or shine, and 34th & 8th. I think I like their live music better than the studio versions.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm right there with you on the DMB and O.A.R. I was listening to Live Trax Vol. 6 the other night on the way back from Raleigh, and my wife loves the live O.A.R. Tracks much more than their studio stuff.


----------



## bertholomey

Dispatch live can be very good. Some of it is a bit obnoxious when the three vocalists are going back and forth, but other times they fall into an amazing groove.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

Agreed re: O.A.R. I think they're much better in live recordings than studio.

I haven't heard much of Dispatch live, although what I have heard didn't really do it for me the same way their studio stuff does.

Great suggestions though. Can't say I've ever listened to a live recording of DMB...I'll have to check that out.


----------



## bertholomey

Love the DMB live sound, a bit more edgy (in a good way) and Stefan's (sp) bass is typically a bit more forward then the studio stuff. The live recordings really showcase the percussion as well. My one gripe though....sometimes the jam sessions get tedious to me....I know that is what the co-eds are looking for in a DMB concert, but I typically have to FF through those sections.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

bertholomey said:


> ...My one gripe though....sometimes the jam sessions get tedious to me....


I know what you mean. I think that's why live stuff from O.A.R. and Virginia Coalition works...the jam sessions might get long, but they're pretty benign.

Speaking of VACO, "Live at the 9:30 Club" is a good one.


----------



## oilman

IMO, this should be in every SQ car.


----------



## pjhabit

Pearl Jam - Benaroya Hall Live - YouTube 
Been really into this show lately. It's a laid back (mostly acoustic) set that gives you a different take on Pearl Jam. 

+1 for... 
Neil Young - Live Rust
AIC - Unplugged 
Dave Matthews - Central Park 
Eagles - Hell Freezes Over 

Also noteable...
Zeppelin - The Song Remains The Same
The Who - Live at Leeds 
The Band - The Last Waltz 
Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison


----------



## robtr8

Check out The Why Store's live album.


----------



## dresselbrew

Gov't Mule Live.. With a Little Help From Our Friends


----------



## PPI_GUY

John Hiatt- Hiatt Comes Alive at Budokan
Steve Miller Band- Live!
Blue Oyster Cult- Extraterrestrial Live
Talking Heads- Stop Making Sense (Soundtrack)
Roger Waters- The Wall (Live in Berlin)
Dire Straits- Alchemy 
Johnny Cash- Live at Folsom Prison
Glem Frey- Strange Weather (Live in Dublin)
Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers- Pack Up the Plantation


----------



## jriggs

Peter Tosh, Captured Live 
Boogie Down Productions, Live Hardcore Worldwide )
Burning Spear, Live At Montreux Jazz Festival 2001 
Burning Spear, Live In Paris '88
Miles Davis,The Cellar Door Sessions 1970 
The Thelonious Monk Orchestra at Town Hall 1959 
Ozomatli, Live at the Fillmore 
Muddy Waters, Live At Newport 1960 
Buddy Guy and Junior Wells, Alone and Acoustic [Not Sure if its Live but one hell of a great album]


----------



## jriggs

-Muddy Waters with the Rolling Stones live at the Checkerboard Lounge.


----------



## jriggs

double post


----------



## SHAGGS

Ten best live albums of all time, according to the readers of Rolling Stone.

10) Live Bullet, Bob Seger
9) The Last Waltz, The Band
8) Unplugged, Nirvana
7) Waiting for Columbus, Little Feat
6) Made in Japan, Deep Purple
5) Alive, Kiss
4) Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out, Rolling Stones
3) Frampton Comes Alive, Peter Frampton
2) Live at Fillmore East, The Allman Brothers
1) Live at Leeds, The Who

And another vote for A/C Unplugged. Thou, Nirvana UP will always top my list.
But I'm just a dumb punk kid, from the "dark" (flannel) age of music.


----------



## rmoltis

Mettallica s&m. 

I always thought live albums were lacking in sq. It was the first live album that changed my mind and showed me it was possibleto make a quality live recording. Plus I love the orchestra playing along.


----------



## Derekj

dresselbrew said:


> Dave Matthews - The Central Park Concert is well done. It's a 3 disc set and I love the version of Cortez the Killer featuring Warren Haynes.


My favorite song on the whole set. The Red Rocks album I quite enjoy as well as Live Tracks V15.

Aside from Dave, Jason Mraz's Beautiful Mess Live album gets a lot of play in the car, and Sting's Bring on the Night.


----------



## ou812

oilman said:


> IMO, this should be in every SQ car.


I have heard a lot of live recordings over the yrs and this should be at the top no doubt. And not just for Hotel california.


----------



## ou812

SHAGGS said:


> Ten best live albums of all time, according to the readers of Rolling Stone.
> 
> 10) Live Bullet, Bob Seger
> 9) The Last Waltz, The Band
> 8) Unplugged, Nirvana
> 7) Waiting for Columbus, Little Feat
> 6) Made in Japan, Deep Purple
> 5) Alive, Kiss
> 4) Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out, Rolling Stones
> 3) Frampton Comes Alive, Peter Frampton
> 2) Live at Fillmore East, The Allman Brothers
> 1) Live at Leeds, The Who
> 
> And another vote for A/C Unplugged. Thou, Nirvana UP will always top my list.
> But I'm just a dumb punk kid, from the "dark" (flannel) age of music.


That's funny that kiss Alive is on that list. I am a huge Kiss fan but I am an honest one. The live vocals and instruments were so bad at that time that that record was recorded in a studio and had live fan audio added to it.


----------



## oilman

OU812...damn that used to be my email address when I was younger. What a great screen name. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## ou812

oilman said:


> OU812...damn that used to be my email address when I was younger. What a great screen name. One of the best I've seen.


LOL. Thanks....It took me about 3 seconds to think of it when I joined here. Somehow it it just popped into my head. yeah...I'm old.


----------



## AudioBob

Nirvana unplugged is very well done.


----------



## pjhabit

I think all of those early 'MTV Unplugged' shows were well done. 'Hell Freezes Over' was also done by the crew of those 'MTV Unplugged' shows.


----------



## ou812

Unplugged and CMT Crossroads had some great shows. Martina Mcbride and Pat benetar was a real good one.


----------



## decibelle

oilman said:


> IMO, this should be in every SQ car.





rmoltis said:


> Mettallica s&m.


+2 on both of these, especially Hell Freezes Over.


----------



## Offroader5

Before my cable company dropped the channel. Sundance Channel had "Live at Abbey Road". Not sure if it's on still. Was a great show. You can get the DVD's.


----------



## The Dude

Ben Harper - the double c.d. Live From Mars is amazing. Also, the production is excellent, disc 1 rocks, disc 2 is more mellow. The opener to disc 1, Glory & Consequence has fantastic midbass/bass, I find it is a great test of a system. Another favourite of mine is The double live c.d. Going Out West, by the British band Gomez.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

Good call on Ben Harper...very good stuff!


----------



## The Dude

chesapeakesoja said:


> Good call on Ben Harper...very good stuff!


Thanks, he is an excellent performer, I have been lucky enough to have seen him play live 2 or 3 times also.


----------



## hurrication

I'm surprised I haven't seen Eric Clapton mentioned. His unplugged album is good, and his other album "One more car, one more rider" is even better. 

Amazon.com: One More Car, One More Rider: Eric Clapton: Music


----------



## chesapeakesoja

The Dude said:


> Thanks, he is an excellent performer, I have been lucky enough to have seen him play live 2 or 3 times also.


Yeah, I was lucky enough to see him at House of Blues in Myrtle Beach a couple of years ago. Absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Offroader5

FYI...

Right now on Amazon,

Alice in Chains - Unplugged album is only $3 for download or $7 for the CD.


----------



## deesz

Fleetwood Mac - The Dance
John Mayer - Where the light is
BB King - Live at the regal


----------



## xxx_busa

Grateful Dead Europe 1972


----------



## bassxlr8r

Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Weld (1991) 

Live Rust was my first Neil Young album, my dad bought it for me for my 12th or 13th birthday. I love this album, but Weld sounds so much better. Recorded while on tour with Sonic Youth and Social Distortion (can you imagine that show!?!). The low end is monstrous, and just the chaos and feedback gives it way more feeling that what comes across on Live Rust imo. The note in Powderfinger is hit perfectly here (if you hear/have heard it you'll know what I'm talking about) and still sends shivers down my spine. Definitive "Like a Hurricane" as well. May be too jammy for some, but definitely Crazy Horse at their finest.


----------



## DAT

Excellent LIVE DISC - *Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - 1976 - Live Bullet *




Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2013-02-17 09:00:40

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: ? / ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR13 -0.77 dB -16.82 dB 4:39 ?-01. *Nutbush City Limits*
DR12 -1.74 dB -16.83 dB 4:57 ?-02. *Travelin' Man*
DR13 -2.43 dB -18.54 dB 4:01 ?-03. B*eautiful Loser*
DR14 -3.07 dB -21.94 dB 4:30 ?-04. *Jody Girl*
DR13 -1.05 dB -16.90 dB 4:50 ?-05. *I've Been Working*
DR14 -1.62 dB -20.24 dB 5:09 ?-06. *Turn the Page*
DR13 -1.42 dB -16.99 dB 3:19 ?-07. *UMC (Upper Middle Class)*
DR14 -1.82 dB -17.67 dB 5:42 ?-08. *Bo Diddley*
DR12 -2.17 dB -16.51 dB 3:14 ?-09. *Ramblin' Gamblin' Man*
DR13 -1.11 dB -18.20 dB 8:19 ?-10. *Heavy Music*
DR12 -2.45 dB -16.93 dB 6:11 ?-11.* Katmandu*
DR13 -1.16 dB -17.67 dB 3:14 ?-12.* Lookin' Back*
DR11 -1.80 dB -15.72 dB 5:02 ?-13. *Get out of Denve*r
DR13 -1.89 dB -17.47 dB 8:57 ?-14. *Let It Rock*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 14
*Official DR value: DR13*

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 1411 kbps
Codec: PCM
================================================================================


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

chesapeakesoja said:


> The more I listen to some of my favorite bands, the more I come across live albums and, in most cases, think they sound better for some reason.
> 
> Anybody know why this might be? Anyone feel the same?
> 
> And on to the next point, what are some must-hear live albums? I'd like to see what else is out there that I'm not already listening to.


its probably due to not being in the studio with the outside environment. Listen to the woodstock99 cd big difference there


----------



## Earzbleed

The Song Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin.
Has my favourite version of Starirway on it.
"Does anybody remember laughter? "
In-laws got me a live AC/DC album and it sounded like arse.


----------



## DAT

* Alice In Chains - Unplugged - DVD 24-bit 96kHz *


Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2012-06-27 07:53:13

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: ? / ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR13 -2.46 dB -18.10 dB 4:24 ?-01 - Nutshell
DR14 -1.84 dB -17.88 dB 5:39 ?-02 - Brother
DR14 -0.07 dB -17.51 dB 6:33 ?-03 - No Excuses
DR15 -1.53 dB -18.63 dB 4:55 ?-04 - Sludge Factory
DR13 -0.20 dB -16.90 dB 6:54 ?-05 - Down in a Hole
DR15 -0.07 dB -17.22 dB 4:41 ?-06 - Angry Chair
DR14 -1.04 dB -18.11 dB 6:22 ?-07 - Rooster
DR15 -0.59 dB -16.99 dB 4:27 ?-08 - Got Me Wrong
DR16 -0.07 dB -17.78 dB 5:13 ?-09 - Heaven beside you
DR14 -0.07 dB -16.54 dB 4:08 ?-10 - Would
DR15 -0.92 dB -18.63 dB 7:20 ?-11 - Frogs
DR15 -0.62 dB -18.38 dB 6:55 ?-12 - Over Now
DR14 -0.35 dB -17.53 dB 5:24 ?-13 - The Killer Is Me
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 13
*Official DR value: DR14*

Samplerate: 96000 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 24
Bitrate: 4608 kbps
Codec: PCM
================================================================================


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

I've usually found live albums to be a bit of a joke as far as sound quality goes though with that said I do have quite a few live albums that sound fantastic.

From the top of my head:

The Moody Blues - A Night at Red Rocks With the Colorado Symphony Orchestra (not a big fan of their's but this is a very well recorded and mastered album)

Pink Floyd - Pulse (I know it's technically not really Floyd with out Waters but whatever)

Duke Ellington - Live at Newport (Probably one of the best live Jazz recordings of that era I've found so far.)

Chuck Mangione - Live at The Hollywood Bowl ( First time I heard it I don't know it was live)

Judas Priest - Unleashed in the East (I know it had some studio touch ups but name a live album that hasn't).


----------



## khanhfat

Lol nothing sort of audiophile but the music and the voice of this singer Rumer is very enjoyable. 

Episode 57: Rumer :: Live From Daryl's House with Daryl Hall :: Current Episode


----------



## SPLEclipse

José James "Park Bench People" - AllSaints Basement Sessions - YouTube

Trying to track down and actual "physical" album of these sessions, but they are amazing. This is about the closest thing to being in a small jazz club I've ever heard recorded. Great for checking stage depth.


----------



## The Dude

SPLEclipse said:


> José James "Park Bench People" - AllSaints Basement Sessions - YouTube
> 
> Trying to track down and actual "physical" album of these sessions, but they are amazing. This is about the closest thing to being in a small jazz club I've ever heard recorded. Great for checking stage depth.


http://kat.ph/jose-james-park-bench-people-vinyl-2008-info-t3774378.html


----------



## Oliver

pjhabit said:


> Pearl Jam - Benaroya Hall Live - YouTube
> Been really into this show lately. It's a laid back (mostly acoustic) set that gives you a different take on Pearl Jam.
> Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison


1:47.00 Johnny Cash song sounds GREAT !!


----------



## nakamichidenon

Hey dat!

How does the album by diana krall live in montreal measure up as far as recording? 

thanks..


----------



## DAT

nakamichidenon said:


> Hey dat!
> 
> How does the album by diana krall live in montreal measure up as far as recording?
> 
> thanks..


Not sure, I need to find it, i have the Live in Paris disc.


----------



## nakamichidenon

oh cool...well show me something! I have all her albums...from start..didnt jump on the bandwagon after she blew up...I read it on new albums coming out in a little magazine called stereophile? :laugh:


----------



## DAT

nakamichidenon said:


> oh cool...well show me something! I have all her albums...from start..didnt jump on the bandwagon after she blew up...I read it on new albums coming out in a little magazine called stereophile? :laugh:


*Diana Krall - The Very Best Of*


Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2013-03-02 15:29:36

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: ? / ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR11 -0.02 dB -13.10 dB 4:25 ?-(01) [Diana Krall] -S Wonderful
DR11 -0.02 dB -14.00 dB 5:50 ?-(02) [Diana Krall] Peel Me A Grape
DR10 -0.02 dB -13.58 dB 3:01 ?-(03) [Diana Krall] Pick Yourself Up
DR10 -0.02 dB -12.34 dB 5:00 ?-(04) [Diana Krall] Frim Fram Sauce
DR14 -0.02 dB -16.62 dB 6:46 ?-(05) [Diana Krall] You Go To My Head
DR11 -0.02 dB -13.31 dB 4:19 ?-(06) [Diana Krall] Let's Fall In Love
DR13 -0.02 dB -14.60 dB 4:41 ?-(07) [Diana Krall] The Look Of Love
DR10 -0.02 dB -12.69 dB 5:44 ?-(08) [Diana Krall] East Of The Sun (And West Of The Moon)
DR12 -0.02 dB -14.59 dB 6:08 ?-(09) [Diana Krall] I've Got You Under My Skin
DR11 -0.02 dB -13.41 dB 4:31 ?-(10) [Diana Krall] All Or Nothing At All
DR14 -0.02 dB -17.01 dB 4:16 ?-(11) [Diana Krall] Only The Lonely
DR12 -0.02 dB -14.27 dB 5:17 ?-(12) [Diana Krall] Let's Face The Music And Dance
DR11 -0.02 dB -12.84 dB 4:04 ?-(13) [Diana Krall] The Heart Of Saturday Night
DR13 -0.02 dB -16.35 dB 5:38 ?-(14) [Diana Krall] Little Girl Blue
DR10 -0.02 dB -12.61 dB 5:44 ?-(15) [Diana Krall] Fly Me To The Moon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 15
Official DR value: DR12

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 1411 kbps
Codec: PCM
================================================================================


----------



## nakamichidenon

oh why thank you my super dave for taking the time to have this analyzed. So by the numbers the alice and chains dvd is a little superior than this cd.?/. 


question.. do you know if the audio from a live dvd is the same as a cd? same concert,same artist.. 

Meaning would the live dvd of krall read or measure any diffrently? Curious.... Or anyone....chime in..


----------



## DAT

They are so close in the recordings it would be hard to tell the difference. I can tell you the higher the DR the higher you have to turn the volume knob. Which Is a good thing. 

Diana Krall was just a regular CD not live I'll do a Live disc tonight


----------



## DAT

*Diana Krall / Live in Paris*


Dynamic Range Meter 1.1.1
log date: 2013-03-02 17:32:05

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: *Diana Krall / Live in Paris*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR15 -2.46 dB -21.57 dB 5:10 01-I Love Being Here With You
DR13 -4.19 dB -22.46 dB 4:33 02-Let's Fall in Love
DR14 -2.79 dB -20.70 dB 5:15 03-Deed I Do
DR14 -7.19 dB -24.23 dB 4:59 04-The Look of Love
DR14 -3.56 dB -21.03 dB 5:57 05-East of the Sun (and West of the Moon)
DR14 -5.06 dB -24.32 dB 7:23 06-I've Got You Under My Skin
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 6
Official DR value: DR14

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 696 kbps
Codec: FLAC
================================================================================

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Statistics for: 07-Devil May Care
Number of samples: 18135332
Duration: 6:51 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Left Right

Peak Value: -2.35 dB --- 0.00 dB 
Avg RMS: -21.47 dB --- -19.95 dB 
DR channel: 16.18 dB --- 16.07 dB 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Official DR Value: DR16

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 24
Bitrate: 1519 kbps
Codec: FLAC
================================================================================
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Analyzed: Diana Krall / Live in Paris
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DR Peak RMS Duration Track
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DR13 -6.79 dB -25.51 dB 5:46 08-Maybe You'll Be There
DR14 -3.56 dB -21.78 dB 5:59 09-'S Wonderful
DR14 -3.16 dB -21.00 dB 6:04 10-Fly Me to the Moon
DR14 -7.09 dB -26.78 dB 7:02 11-A Case of You
DR13 -4.59 dB -21.47 dB 4:57 12-Just the Way You Are
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of tracks: 5
Official DR value: DR14

Samplerate: 44100 Hz
Channels: 2
Bits per sample: 16
Bitrate: 748 kbps
Codec: FLAC
================================================================================


----------



## nakamichidenon

so its a little better? is this program you have on pc or desktop? what are yo running? amd intel i7,i3 a4,a10?


----------



## ISTundra

To run the dynamic range meter on your own music...

Download foobar here:
foobar2000

Download and install the dynamic range meter add-in from here:
Dynamic Range Meter

It's not a perfect tool for indicating good recordings as someone else pointed out, but it is a good general indicator of how much compression may be present in a recording (without looking at the actual waveform). I run all my music through it and frequently post results in the online database here: DR Database


----------



## nakamichidenon

cool IS TUNDRA... now let me look for my gaucho and aja albums to see how they rank..


----------



## ou812

Diana Krall's voice just gives me the chills.


----------



## ou812

Diana Krall's voice just gives me the chills...in a good way.


----------



## n_olympios

The cover on her latest album will too.


----------



## autokraftgt

Paul Simon Live in New York City (1989)

Dream Theater Live in Budokon


----------



## brewer90

Joe Bonamassa - Live from the Royal Albert Hall is a good one.

I've always been a fan of Rush - Exit Stage Left although the sound quality isn't that great.


----------



## ou812

n_olympios said:


> The cover on her latest album will too.


Really? I never thought of her as really good looking but one of the best voices I have ever heard. Gotta check this out.


----------



## ou812

brewer90 said:


> Joe Bonamassa - Live from the Royal Albert Hall is a good one.
> 
> I've always been a fan of Rush - Exit Stage Left although the sound quality isn't that great.


that is a great Rush record...cd etc but it doesn't do them justice. have you ever been to a live show? That is serious talent in that band. neil Pert IMO is one of the best drummers ever to live but Geddy and Alex are amazing.


----------



## brewer90

ou812 said:


> that is a great Rush record...cd etc but it doesn't do them justice. have you ever been to a live show? That is serious talent in that band. neil Pert IMO is one of the best drummers ever to live but Geddy and Alex are amazing.


I'm a huge Rush nerd. I've run out of digits to count the number of shows I've been to.


----------



## Offroader5

brewer90 said:


> Joe Bonamassa - Live from the Royal Albert Hall is a good one.


Ditto with a capital itto.


----------



## jel847

Dire straits live at the BBC
Great recording....


----------



## robtr8

Perhaps not the whole album but I really enjoy this track:

Eric Clapton- She´s Gone (live) - YouTube


----------



## SilkySlim

Great recommendations so far. On a more mellow vibe Jason Marz has awesome live disc some are harder to find but worth it. Haven't heard a bad one yet. Also he changes up the songs so much he made me appreciate him as an artist. No two concert editions are the same even the same songs on different tours.


----------



## subwoofery

SilkySlim said:


> Great recommendations so far. On a more mellow vibe Jason Marz has awesome live disc some are harder to find but worth it. Haven't heard a bad one yet. Also he changes up the songs so much he made me appreciate him as an artist. No two concert editions are the same even the same songs on different tours.


Got a name of his live albums? 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## Randyman...

Bela Fleck and the Flecktones: Live Art 2-CD Set
Bela Fleck and the Flecktones: Live at the Quick (DVD/5.1 available!)

Both of them have nice big productions, and have very nice & large reverbs on them w/o being "washy" at all (likely the natural venue reverb picked up with audience mics), and the band just kicks arse 

DMB: Listener Supported (also available on DVD/5.1)
This is an older live CD/DVD by DMB - I know they have TONS of live albums to pick from! Great performances - high energy - Every track smokes the studio versions of the songs with ease. Good mix, but a wee bit "tubby" in the lower midbass IMO.


----------



## mr.nice

cant i share?..
Metallica -S&M album
Eric clapton -Unplugged
Nirvana -unplugged
Nils lofgren -Live acoustic 
Seal -Soul 1
dream theatre -live at budokan
Adelle -Live at royal albert hall
Whitesnake -Starkers in tokyo
chris jones n sara.k - live
Patricia barber -Companion
Eva cassidy -Live at blues alley
.......
in my humble opinion...all the Albums there have a good recording,i've been playing many times in my car and im happy with that hahahaha
Cheers :beerchug:


----------



## mr.nice

uppsss im forget 1 amazing CD
Harry belafonte -Live at carnegie hall (by RCA recording)

Cheers


----------



## robtr8

Wish I had caught these guys.

DISHWALLA - HOME (LIVE) - YouTube


----------



## edzyy

Nirvana Unplugged was amazing


----------



## SHAGGS

Amen, brother! 

I still get chills, every time I listen to "Where did you sleep last night?".

R.I.P. Kurt


----------



## edzyy

Agreed. 

Someday, I hope MTV releases hole unplugged on CD. 

Kurt pretty much influenced this entire album


----------



## rally

James Taylor - Live in Beacon Theatre


----------



## Lou Frasier2

ted nugent double live gonzo,been a favorite of mine since i was a kid back in san jose,ca,many many years ago,


----------

